# Ear Pain?



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I had a TT on 4/10. Have been doing fine until 2 nights ago when I started having pain that feels like an ear infection.. except it comes and goes and kind of radiates down my neck on that side. It's on my left side which was my "normal" side (my huge goiter was on the right). Just wondering if anyone had anything like this. Not sure if it's my lymph nodes or ear or what. Thinking I'll call a doctor today.. just not sure if I should contact my surgeon's office or my PCP.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would start with the surgeon. And try some anti-inflammatories.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! I left a message with my surgeon. Tomorrow is clinic day so they'll call me back then cause I left it on the non-urgent line. A friend of mine is a nurse and said she thinks it's nerve pain I'm feeling due to the location and the fact that pain meds don't seem to do much for it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nowensmama said:


> Thanks! I left a message with my surgeon. Tomorrow is clinic day so they'll call me back then cause I left it on the non-urgent line. A friend of mine is a nurse and said she thinks it's nerve pain I'm feeling due to the location and the fact that pain meds don't seem to do much for it.


I hope that is the case and please do let us know!! Did your doc contact you yet?


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Could be a muscle spasm. I had trouble with those for awhile.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I got a call back from my doctor, but was at my son's school. He thinks it's from the angle of my neck for anethesia and it should be easing up.. which it is. I didn't get around to calling back.


----------

